# Do you ever feel like you are in a rut?



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

This happened a while back and I know how people like to see others misfortunes so I thought I would share this.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

ouch ... so how did you get it out?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That's when you say to yourself, "Well, looks like lunchtime!"


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Oopsie. That's good and buried alright.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That sucks!


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

The good thing is that I wasn't driving this one. Generally the rule is if you get it stuck you get to hook the chain up. As you could guess the chain is not a 5/16 pull your wife out of the snow bank chain either. We have two of these Volvos this one was stuck so we hooked the other one up to it and no way. Fortunately there is a excavating co. about 1/2 mile down the road that has a BIG Cat wheel loader that pulled it out no problem.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh man, not fun. Done that in a JD 644E with 25000lbs of oilfield pipe before. At least it was not raining.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wish I had a big honking Volvo. I wouldn't even take it into the brush I'd just drive around snatching ATM's with it. :shifty:





jeffreythree said:


> . . . JD 644E . . .


Jeff, I figured out how we can bust your mill free from the mud.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Jeff, I figured out how we can bust your mill free from the mud.


Lol, was quite a while back, and it was not mine. My dad was crazy enough to let his high school/college aged son load trucks during the summers. Believe me, if I had something that big now I would have gotten a swingmill and hunted down every giant log I could find. I hope it is drier next time I am out or I have my new tractor soon .


----------

